# First time for everything!!



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

It just occured to me that maybe I should've put this in the grooming forum... Oooops!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I think you did a great job. We, all us newbies, have to start from some where right?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

you did a fantastic job 

I'll be attempting this myself in a few days :|
hopefully Elphie looks half as nice as Lucy xDD lol


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a great job! Glad she did well!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Good for you Barb .. I know that some of my babies are GREAT and others will fight tooth and nail . so you got lucky girl !


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

She looks great! ! So cute too.... I'm getting up the nerve to attempt a face trim soon....although my pup has grown out so much that now I can't see the pattern  I might have to wait until next time she grows out, a couple weeks after her groom....

Good job!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Awwww... *blush* thanks for all the Kudos!! I've been psyching myself up to do some simple grooming steps since before Lucy was a twinkle in her momma's eye so it was pretty cool to actually do a little "hands on"! It really helps that she was so good for me!

I know the clippers can tickle, but I've been practicing with a small battery operated vibrating device which doesn't have any blades on it (you might see them at bachelorette parties... ummm, yeah...)  I've been touching her between each of her toes, on top of her feet, on the bridge of her nose, cheeks, under her neck, etc... I've played with it while we're relaxing on the couch, on the floor, and especially on the table just to get her used to the buzzing sound and vibrations. When I finally used the real thing (with the BLADES!! Gasp!) she was so used to me rubbing these buzzy things on her that she really didn't mind! It's kind of like a massage!!

I also cleaned up her tail area this weekend (no pictures of THAT, though!) and I'm planning to play with clean feet this week. I'm using my daughter's clippers although the ones I ordered are on their way to me as I type this... I think I'll be happier when I have my own equipment, too (although I think I take better care of her stuff than she does!!)

Thanks for the encouragement! It really was fun and exciting!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are incredible!! I have never seen anyone jump in with both feet like you, and you did as wonderful job. I am so glad she is such a good girl for you. You did a better job (WAYYYYYYY better) than trhe three `groomers`who have butchered poor Flynn!! Pretty bad when we have to to a two hour each way rendezvous to get him here to get a decent haircut!! Maybe you sholuld move to the Peterborough, Ontario area and open a shop and put these TERRIBLE `groomers`out of business!! Way to go!!! And tell Lucybug Fancy Pants her human Grandma is proud of her behaviour!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hysterical!!!!


Either way it worked! ANd you did a great job too, I just did my first the other night and I must say yours looks better than mine lol!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Good job, I know it makes you feel good to do it yourself. I remember grooming my mini schnauzer Beau when I was a kid in 4-H. You'd have thought I was the firts person to ever groom their own dog I was so proud. Hahaha.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

JUST FANTASTIC JOB !!!!! Now really - you have a natural talent for grooming - it is as any other talent - you have it or you do not !!!! Have you ever thought about going into grooming business ??? 

:beauty::humble::beauty:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love it! You did great, and she looks beautiful! An accomplishment, indeed. You'll have to continue to show us pics of your grooming Lucy.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

> I know the clippers can tickle, but I've been practicing with a small battery operated vibrating device which doesn't have any blades on it (you might see them at bachelorette parties... ummm, yeah...) I've been touching her between each of her toes, on top of her feet, on the bridge of her nose, cheeks, under her neck, etc... I've played with it while we're relaxing on the couch, on the floor, and especially on the table just to get her used to the buzzing sound and vibrations. When I finally used the real thing (with the BLADES!! Gasp!) she was so used to me rubbing these buzzy things on her that she really didn't mind! It's kind of like a massage!!


 :bashful: SO FUNNY!! Gotta be honest, I thought of doing that with Rogan in the beginning too!! I ended up just running the clippers over him without actually cutting yet, it worked the same way  but hey, nice to know I'm not the only one with ... um... "a vibrating device with no blades on it"... :laugh:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't know enough about clippers to be comfortable using them as practice tools (for example, I *KNOW * that my bladeless vibrating device will not cut her by accident!!) 

I wasn't sure if I could remove the blade completely before turning it on and "practicing" with it... Also the only clippers we have here are Katy's and they're all corded... my practice device (*blush*) is cordless (of course) and I can use it no matter where we happen to be... It's a "LUCY ONLY" tool - not that I have any other kind!!!!! 

I also like that it's small enough that I can target between her toes and I know there's no way I'm going to hurt her!! 

OK, enough of the talkin' dirty!!! 

As a state employee, I get tomorrow off of work as a holiday (it's Veteran's Day in the USA) and that's when I'm going to use the real clippers on her itty bitty footums... Acutally, her feet are a very nice size!! I love to play with her feet!!

I'll let you know how it goes!! Thanks again for all the support and kind words. It is so exciting for me to begin practicing keeping Lucy looking and feeling her absolute best!! She SOOOOO deserves it!! L8R


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

> OK, enough of the talkin' dirty!!!


I think it's hilarious that everyone else has completely ignored this part of the conversation!! lol 

Anyway, have fun practising with Lucy's feet!! To me, it's the most fun part to groom! Rogan tolerates feet better then face so I've been able to really get them nice and neat and clean! And it's tons of fun, I often grab the clippers while I'm hanging out in the evenings watching TV and just work away at his little paws bit by bit.... it's my new obsession!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

*heather* said:


> ...it's my new obsession!


Well, there are worse obsessions, but I promised to be done with the dirty talkin'! 

I'm the same way with wanting to do a little bit; often... She's just 10 weeks old so she's not very big yet and I'm always doing a little fussing here, brushing there, nails, teeth, ears, etc... it's not like it takes me long to do it becsuse of her size, but she's learning that when Mom wants to put her up on the table or grabs the brush while we're chillin' in front of the TV, that it will be a pleasant experience and she'll get praise or treats afterward... So far it's working for us! I'm psyched to start on her feet!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

wow, did my mind just take an U turn with those last couple of posts. ROFL. Kudos to you for getting creative LoL.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Barb told me about this idea on the phone and I thought it was pretty ingenius!! Hey...whatever works. And the good things is, if anyone with a bladeless vibrating device dies suddenly and their kids find it while cleaning the house out, they will just think "oh yeah...that is that thing Mom used to keep the dog from freaking out when she clipped her!!" and THAT is a good thing!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Barb told me about this idea on the phone and I thought it was pretty ingenius!! Hey...whatever works. And the good things is, if anyone with a bladeless vibrating device dies suddenly and their kids find it while cleaning the house out, they will just think "oh yeah...that is that thing Mom used to keep the dog from freaking out when she clipped her!!" and THAT is a good thing!!


ROFL.... So what you're saying is my sister needs to get a poodle so she and her husband have an excuse? Lets just say she is very drawn to novelties of any kind and shops waaaayyyy to much.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> ROFL.... So what you're saying is my sister needs to get a poodle so she and her husband have an excuse? Lets just say she is very drawn to novelties of any kind and shops waaaayyyy to much.


YEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH.... That's the ticket!! :rofl: Poodles... good for all KINDS of things!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> ROFL.... So what you're saying is my sister needs to get a poodle so she and her husband have an excuse? Lets just say she is very drawn to novelties of any kind and shops waaaayyyy to much.


...and who exactly decides how much is too much? hehe :redface:


----------



## AprilAllYear (Nov 9, 2009)

Um ... about POODLES ... plumcrazy, your little Lucy-Bug Fancy Pants is adorable. Your ideas are also, but I'm not sure I'd want to multi-purpose all my gadgets, like, um, no can opener on poodle toenails, for example. Ahem.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

AprilAllYear said:


> Um ... about POODLES ... plumcrazy, your little Lucy-Bug Fancy Pants is adorable. Your ideas are also, but I'm not sure I'd want to multi-purpose all my gadgets, like, um, no can opener on poodle toenails, for example. Ahem.


HAAAAAAAAAAAA!! Funny, April!!! That's why I tried to specify in an earlier post: "*It's a "LUCY ONLY" tool - not that I have any other kind!!!!!*"

It _could _be a multi-purpose gadget, but, uhhhh NO!! That'd be beyond icky! :wacko: 

I actually got the idea from my horse world. It's been suggested to get those personal back massagers you can pick up at Walmart, K-mart, etc to get the horses used to the clippers around their ears, face, elsewhere... The massagers I've seen that those stores are usually round balls or they have several protruding parts and they're pretty big... The _special tool_ I got to help me with Lucybug is a better shape and size for going between her toes and such... 

Oh boy... it just gets worser and worser... :embarrassed: All I can say is that it seems to work for the purpose it was intended and Lucy likes her massages!!  Thanks for the compliment about my little Lucybug, too! We believe she's a beauty, but we may be a little biased...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hehehe... you should see her closet heather. Whats worse is there is a company that is the riske' equal to mary kay and she has her own little passions party business. I'd say she's her own best customer. 

Maybe I'll send her this thread hahaha. She isn't a dog person though, cats all the way for her and they are pretty much just pets to her, not family members like our beloved poodles.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I actually got the idea from my horse world. It's been suggested to get those personal back massagers you can pick up at Walmart, K-mart, etc to get the horses used to the clippers around their ears, face, elsewhere... The massagers I've seen that those stores are usually round balls or they have several protruding parts and they're pretty big... The _special tool_ I got to help me with Lucybug is a better shape and size for going between her toes and such...


:smile-big::smile-big::smile-big: You made me laugh so hard. I think I will go to the Walmart to buy one to get ready for my future poodle :smile-big:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

You can buy the horse ones at Walmart... I got my poodle one at the "Adult Bookstore"! Geeeeez... I can't believe how much you guys are learning about me (and I'm not really LIKE that!!)


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

rofl, no worries I let something slip a few months back about how I convinced hubby to get me a second poodle.  Then one of the first replies to my look she home post was kind of along the lines of, "ok now go give hubby hs reward"


----------

